# Freaking out on Maint.



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

Well i am getting the MH ready for another season ,, and i am freaking out on the maint stuff that needs to be done (per milage and hrs) ,, i will start with the oil change ,, 5 gallons of oil ,, 2 oil filters ,, and the 2 fuel filters ,, 2 antifreeze filters ,, then there is the aqua hot system 2 fuel filters for it ,, and also air brake filters ,, yes time to change them also ,, and then there is the refer water filter ,, and the potabal water filters ,, it never ends ,, oh well i guess this is what i get  oh yea also ,, time to change the coolant in the genset ,, and another filter for it ,, good thing is oil change on it is not due yet :applause:
OK i am done bitching ,, just gonna go with the flow ,, but soon tire rotation is due ,, and i am not looking forward to that ,, 8 tires to be rotated and balanced ,, but agian oh well :stupid:
oh well as i said i will deal with it ,, good thing i don;t have to pay to have it done ,, i am gonna go drown my feelings in a big bowl of green chile and avacado dip


----------



## LEN (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't forget the oil bath front bearings, the orifice and filter for the aguahot. Top off battery water. Air up the tires. Clean the windows and refresh the inside(cleaning). Musta forgot something here. Ahhhhh the joys of ownership!!!!!

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you have to do all this on the new MH Rod?  Would think the gen set coolent would last longer than this.  WOW guess I'm glad I still got the gasser. LOL  Thought I had a lot of things to do. Bet all those filters are not cheap either?  Oh well bet you know some one that can get it done. LOL  Get it on the road.  We are out again.  Sitting on a river bank in the MH watching the barges go by.  Hey I dont have to rotate my tires!!!  They just blow out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

well Len ,, thanks forgot about the orfice thingy ,, i don't think it will need to be changed or cleaned ,, we have not used it ,, and yes the oil bath bearings are gonna be cked also . And nash ,, yes this is on the "new" one ,, i have 20k on it already and that stuff is due ,, i do have a good connection with a supplier who works for Fleetgaurd ,, and he can get me the filters at cost ,, plus my buddie at cummins can get me the oil and such at cost ,, to me it is really no biggy ,, i enjoy doing it myself ,, but i was overwhelmed at what needed to be done at the 20 k mark ,, but as i said before i will deal with it and do it ,, but i guess this is what i get for buying a top end MH ,, but this will prolly be the last one i buy ,, well maybe ,, i am looking into a 2015 Fleetwood Provedince MH ,, 45 ftr with a full wall slide ,, and "they said " they will give me a min of 250 k for mine ,,, but that is yet to be seen ,, i am not sold yet ,, but i do like the floor plan alot better ,, and if "they" do give me that for mine ,, i will only have to come up with 60k on the new one ,,, still thinking ,, it may or may not happen ,, maybe i can get it here before i have to do all the maint on mine ,,, LOL ,, LOL :concern::indecisiveness:


----------

